# Testing mowers?



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

After working on a mower, String Trimmer, Chainsaw, etc. Do you just run them in the shop? or actually take them out and cut grass, wood, whatever?

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I do mobile service so I am usually on site at the customers location when I repair their equipment. If they have grass to mow, trim or wood to test a saw on, then I will usually try out the equipment before I leave. I especially want to try it out if the complaint was low power or if the problem occurs after the equipment has been used for awhile. When I was working on equipment in my shop, I only tested equipment when the complaint was about power or performance. In the shop I never had grass to test mowers on, so the best I could do was run it for a good long time.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I always test a unit before returning to owner. Will also run it for the owner when it is picked up.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I have had people ask if I have tried it? I tell them I have just run it in the shop. Depending on the customer I will start it in the shop for them also. i don't have the area around my shop to test them. I was just wondering what others did. Thanks again.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just watch out doing anymore than the customer has asked to be done, I got burned a few times when people brought in units for recoil repairs and other simple non running issues and my mechanic tried to start them and would put in a plug or A/F so they would run properly and when the customer came to p/u the unit they refused to pay for anything other than what they asked asked to be done. I was very specific on work orders after that and if it was brought in for example a recoil repair I would ask the customer if they wanted us to check running etc, if they said no the ticket was marked as such and I had the customer initial the ticket to cover all bases. Just saved alot of headaches. I also required a estimate fee up front on cheap units and items that looked like they were not worth repairing, other wise got stuck with time into them and no $ from it, I would let them put the deposit towards a new unit if the old one was not repaired.


----------



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

You had better test. It will be embarrassing if an angry customer brings it back.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Nope no embaressment, if the customer thinks they know better than me, I do exactly what they ask to be done, write that down on repair order and have them sign it, we make sure what they asked to be done is correct but that is it. Alsoi make them prepay the repair so when it does't take care of the problem I don't get stuck taking the part(s) off and labor both ways. 

No different than people bringing in carbs for rebuilding off the engine, I will no longer do them, I used to tell them and write on ticket that I can't guarantee it will work, had customer take one home installed it incorrectly and left off gov linkage, and blew engine, took me to small claims court saying it was my fault, judge awared him $ and told me I shouldn't do the repair if I couldn't guarantee my part of the work.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

The plaintiff won the claim!!!! How could they prove that it was the carb that caused the engine to blow. Did the Judge actually see the engine or know how they work??? You got the Crank"shaft" on that one. He probably did it on purpose knowing he would take you to court.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thats how small claims court works in NJ, that is why I got very specific on repair orders, and turned away work that could cause problems, Had one guy take me to court for his snowblower catching on fire, what he failed to notice was I was one of the fireman who responded to his house and listened to him tell the chief he was refilling the gas with it running, all we had done on it was replace the auger belt. Had to have the chief go with me to court to fight that one,


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

To bad one cannot have a counter claim for the plaintiff being "Stupid"!!!


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

As Ron White the comedian says "You can't fix stupid"


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

A co-worker and I were just talking about that phrase.


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i will not let them leave with out them testing the unit out for at least a min or so because of that "it didn't work when i got home"

i always make sure that i go over the correct way to operate the equipment and i want them to know that i did work on it and fix what they had a complain on

i just think it help me cover my butt and help them see that i do care and i am not out there to take advantage of them in any way 

i love this place:wave:


----------

